# OPC DA Client mit VB 2010



## edelfix (20 Mai 2013)

Moin,
Bin seit ein paar Wochen dabei einen OPC Client für den OPC Server von IBH zu erstellen.
Der Client funktioniert soweit ganz gut aber es gibt so ein paar Probleme.

Server connect = läuft
Server Browser = läuft
AddGrop = läuft
AddItem = läuft
AddItems = Array Problem. Nur Fehlermeldungen.
ItemRead = läuft
DataChange = läuft. Nachdem ich die Arrays ab 1 ausgewertet habe.
Server Disconnect = Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung aber das Systray des Servers bleibt grün => Server läuft weiter. Erst nach dem Schließen des Fensters schaltet sich der Server ab.

und das mit den null basierten Arrays in .NET die mit den eins basierten Arrays des OPC Servers bei ADDITEMS nicht vertragen.

Ich verfolge dieses Forum mit großem Interesse. Es ist schwer jemanden in seinem Umfeld zu finden den man um Rat fragen kann.

Gibt es hier jemanden der auf dem Gebiet OPC etwas mehr Erfahrung hat?


----------



## edelfix (21 Mai 2013)

Suche nach einem Deutschen OPC DA Tutorial.


----------



## edelfix (23 Mai 2013)

Habe meinen Fehler erkannt. Als erstes hätte ich mich über den OPC Standard an sich informieren sollen.
z.B. dass es bei OPC DA die Versionen 1.0 , 2.0 und seit 2003 die Version 3.0 gibt.
Habe dummerweise versucht einen Client in Vb.NET 2010 mit der Version 2.0 (von 1999) zu erstellen.
Bin davon ausgegangen das OPC DA ein in Stein gemeißelter Standard sei.
Die Anleitung für OPC DA 3.0 hat 199 Seiten ist überhaupt nix für einen Anfänger.

Aktuell scheitere ich an der Suche nach einem Beispiel für einen OPC DA Client mit eingebauter Browsing Funktion.
Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben? Oder bleibt mein Forum beitrag ein Selbstgespräch.
Obwohl bis jetzt war mein Selbstgesprech für mich ganz lehrreich. Aber dazwischen quatschen ist ok ;-)


----------



## edelfix (25 Mai 2013)

Ist es generell möglich einen OPC DA 3.0 Client in .NET ohne eine Toolbox zu erstellen?


----------



## edelfix (1 Juni 2013)

Es scheint ich bin im falschen Forum oder das Forum ist tot. Hm.


----------



## Andi888 (1 Juni 2013)

Ja das geht aber es geht nicht ganz ohne fremd dll's es gibt ein SDK für .NET von der OPCFOUNDATION   (http://www.opcfoundation.org/Downloads.aspx?CM=1&CN=KEY&CI=285)
Es gibt aber auch .NET Toolbox  oder dll's die speziell für .NET sind und aus 100% C# Code bestehen z.b. „OPC Classic Connector/Client SDK“ (www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de) 
das macht das Implementieren schon einfacher.


----------



## Andi888 (1 Juni 2013)

Aber auch beim großen S. Gibt es auch ein Code bespiele
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=en&objid=21043779&caller=view

für denn SIMATIC NET OPC Server


----------

